# 12+3 scan...what say you?



## Buddysmum89

Had my first scan yesterday! Dates have moved from 19th February, to the 18th so only really lost a day! :) this is the only picture we could get as baby was extremely wiggly and wouldnt hold still! :haha:

A few of my friends reckon it's a girl, but the other majority say another boy! I already have one boy..would really like a girl but at the moment as long as "sprout" is healthy..yhats the main thing :)

So what's say you?..pink or blue?

https://i64.tinypic.com/efm9uh.jpg


----------



## Talia12

I think girl!


----------



## pinkclouds

:pink:


----------



## kitty_el

Girl :)


----------



## StaceyKor

:pink: xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## WackyMumof2

I think Team Pink!! :)


----------



## Bittersweet

I think boy but just a hunch :)


----------



## jessicasmum

:pink:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

The nub looks girly but I do see something that could be male stacking in the shadows above it, this nub is slightly ambiguous to me.


----------



## Buddysmum89

Thanks guys! I did have a closer look at that shadow! It does look a bit like a leg! Baby was very fidgety!, sonographer did point out it's probably a leg sticking up there :lol:

Yay fingers crossed for team pink :pink:


----------



## Gretaa

That's a girly nub :)


----------



## chocolatechip

girl


----------



## Buddysmum89

Thank you all so much :) I have my gender scan this Wednesday so will update when I know too! :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too, but early and not 100% GL with your pinky :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Agree with a pp, nub does look girly but that shadow above could quite easily be either leg or possible stacking. Good luck Wednesday :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink: In my experience, if shadow indicates a scrotal bump (boy), the nub itself is way shorter. This is a nice long girly nub, pretty sure the shadow is part of babies leg.

Congrats on your pregnancy! Sending Pink Dust your way :)


----------



## Buddysmum89

Just a little update to say you lot are genius!! :lol:

We are indeed team pink! :pink: 

Thank you all so much :)


----------



## Talia12

Knew it! Haha yay congratulations :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team Pink!

Thanx for the update :flower:


----------

